# Keeping Puregon cold?



## suitcase of dreams

Hi,

Can anyone remember how critical it is to keep Puregon in the fridge? I am due to start the injections next Saturday and I am going away for the weekend. I have emailed the hotel to see if they have fridges in the room, but even if they do, it's going to be very complicated keeping it cool all day at work on the Friday (no fridges there apart from in the restaurant and I can hardly ask the catering staff to look after it for me) before I get to the hotel Friday night, and then all day Sunday after hotel check out and before returning home (nowhere to re-freeze the ice blocks - again would not really want to have to ask hotel to do this)

So, am wondering if I can just leave it out of fridge for Fri-Sun. I'm on 300iu daily anyway, so it would only be the first 2 injections (I have a 600iu cartridge I could pop in for this) and after that could go back to refridgerated stuff

I seem to remember Dottie getting worried about this at one of the Stratford meets and then reading up on it and finding out that it didn't matter too much if it was not in the fridge for a few days but that you should not put it back in after it's come out. Does anyone know for sure?

If I'd realised the dates clashed I wouldn't have booked the weekend away, but don't really want to cancel now (especially as hotel is non refundable)

Thanks!
Suitcase
x


----------



## wizard

Suitcase I was on Puregon for a medicated IUI and didn't keep it in the fridge for the entire time.  I was on 50iu a day and produced 4 follies so I don't think it had an effect.  I was on Gonal F for IVF and the instructions say it will be good for 30 days out of the fridge; I can't imagine there's too much difference between the 2.  Once mine was out of the fridge I left it out as the injection stung less, at 300iu a day I only got 3 days to each pen.  

If you're worried how about taking a little picnic coolpack/lunchbox with an ice pack?  That's if you have any....

<---- picnic queen


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Thanks Wizard - I've got a cool box and ice blocks which would keep it cool through Friday, but then I would need to ask the hotel to re-freeze the blocks for the rest of the weekend, and that all starts to get very complicated. 

I think it will be easier all round just to leave it out of the fridge, I can't imagine 2 days will make a big difference, and it's the first couple of days too, so plenty of time for the follies to start growing afterwards..

thanks for your quick reply,
Suitcase
x


----------



## winky77

Hi Suity.....

I am with Wizard....I have had Gonal F in and out of the fridge....up and down the country.....sitting in training rooms with melted icepacks.....and it doesn't seem to have been a problem.  Basically I have set off to keep it cold but when the pack has melted I've not gone out of my way to find fridges.....not sure my client organisations would appreciate syringes in their staff canteen fridge! 

lol

..Winky


----------



## Sima

Suity - I was on Puregon and the clinic told me that generally it needs to be stored in the fridge and it should be kept in the fridge until the expiry date.  But you can also store Puregon out of the fridge as long as it is below 25 degrees C for a period of 3 months. I have just checked leaflet which came with the Puregon box and it confirms this information.  I do not think you should put the Puregon back in the fridge once it has been kept out of it for some time but given that you will only be going away for a couple of days my guess is that you should be able to carry what you need without worry for that period - as long as we don't have a sudden heat wave that is.  

Sima x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

were you not give a puregone lime green back pack? a mini cool bag and they have the blocks that you put in the fridge/freezer, I also bought sem small picnic one from M+S (Blue gel) and worked fine al day, or take some plastic freezer bags and just put ice in, I also bouthg those plastic shaped refreezable ice cubes)

Ask Maz on the pharmacy thread about the stability - but i think unopened they are ok

L x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Thanks all

JJ - yes I've got the freezer pack and ice blocks but the problem is getting them frozen again over the weekend as I don't much fancy having to explain it all to the hotel etc. 

Sounds like I'll be quite OK for a couple of days anyway so not going to stress about it, will take the pen with 600 iu in for Sat/Sunday, not put it back in the fridge afterwards and then start again on Mon/Tues with new refridgerated cartridge....

Can't see temps rising above 25 degrees here in the UK next week anyway!

Suitcase
x


----------



## Mifi

Hi Suity

I have used Puregon and Gonal-F without storing in the fridge and have never seemed to have any problems, in fact with the Puregon that was the cycle I ended with OHSS so I can safely say that the drugs were not affected plus when I collected it from London it was just in the green insulator bag all day and on the flight home as no access to a fridge all day. I really wouldn't worry hun, just try and do the obvious and keep away from heaters and sun   

Love FM XX


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Suity - perhaps say that you have some medication (like a diabetic woulod have to keep insulin in the fridge) I'm sure that they'll understand
L z


----------

